# Miss notification toggles now that ur on ICS? Try this app!



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey guys,

I helped out a few people on other forums and just decided to share. Try out the app "Notification Toggle" by J4VELIN from the Play Store. It works out great until custom ICS roms come out.

Here's a screenshot of it on my bionic:








Lots of customization too! Including order toggles, color scheme, and app shortcuts.
And i promise you, its not one of those toggles that if you click it, it opens their app. You can toggle straight from your notification bar.

Hope this helps out some of you!

-Airwreck


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Ive been looking for something like this since i flashrd ics. Thanks!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank you now i have nothing to complain about on ics any more. This app rocks.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Definitely will hold me over till a Tom comes out. This thing is perfect. Been using it all day and it just makes life easier. I love having a Bluetooth settings icon up there, something I have been wanting for a long time. 5 starred it in the market as well

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

